
Google Acquiring Simply Hired? - usablecontent
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/05/04/google-in-talks-to-acquire-simplyhired/
======
mattjaynes
SimplyHired has done a pretty great job in their space. It would make sense
for Google to acquire them to get the SimplyHired team. Also, this would make
sense given Google's history - particularly in their acquisition of YouTube.
Google already had Google Video, but YouTube had outdone them by a long shot,
so Google acquired the YouTubers. It's the same with the job-search market -
have you ever searched for a job using Google Base (link below)? Probably not.
SimplyHired has far outperformed Google in this vertical and so would be a
very attractive acquisition.

[http://www.google.com/base/search?a_n0=jobs&a;_y0=9&hl;=en≷=US](http://www.google.com/base/search?a_n0=jobs&a_y0=9&hl=en&gl=US)

VS

<http://simplyhired.com>

------
usablecontent
alarm:clock has broke the story:
<http://www.thealarmclock.com/mt/archives/2007/05/google_negotiat.html>

And everyone is reporting on it: <http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/05/04/google-
in-talks-to-acquire-simplyhired/> <http://mashable.com/2007/05/04/google-
simplyhired/>

However Joshua Jaffe at VC ratings think this is non-sense. Why would the
search giant buy search.
<http://vcratings.thedealblogs.com/2007/05/google_buying_a_vertical_searc.php>

I wish I could take sides and call one thing reasonable over other. what you
guys think Does it makes sense ?

